# Trivia 6/10



## luckytrim (Jun 10, 2019)

trivia 6/10
DID YOU KNOW...
‘The Price is Right’ once gave away a Ferris Wheel  !

1. Can you name the three main critters that fall under the  category of
'Pachyderm' ?
2. Who is known as 'Whitey'?
  a. - Ralph Kiner
  b. - Edward Ford
  c. - Robin Roberts
  d. - Al Kaline
3. Who was the only actor to be a member of both "The Dirty  Dozen" and "The
Magnificent Seven"?
4. Who Am I ?
I was known as "Sassy". I began singing and playing piano in  church, and
began performing in night clubs while I was still in my teens.  I joined up
with Billy Eckstine's band in the late 1940s. My career as a  jazz vocalist
and pop singer lasted for over forty years....
  a. - I am Ella Fitzgerald
  b. - I am Billie Holiday
  c. - I am Sarah Vaughn
  d. - I am Peggy Lee
5. Why are Chaucer's Pilgrims going to  Canterbury?
6. Name That flick ;
Two roommates set off on a road trip across America to return  a suitcase
full of money to a stranger ...
7. In which future State was the fictional Ponderosa Ranch  located ?
8. Do stalagmites grow upwards or downwards?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In the 1800's racing horses were sometimes secretly replaced  with look-alike
slower or faster horses to change betting outcome. The phrase,  ‘Dead Ringer’
came out of this.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Elephant, Rhinoceros, and Hippopotamus
2. - b
3. Charles Bronson
4. - c
5. To visit the shrine of Thomas Becket
6. 'Dumb & Dumber;
7. Nevada
8. Upwards

TRUTH !!
Con artists who replaced racing horses with look-alikes called  them
'ringers'--a con replacement, and then 'dead ringers' as in  'dead center' or
'dead on', meaning exact. Some believe 'dead ringer' refers to  people buried
alive who ran bells attached to strings on their fingers, but  horse racing
cons are the origin.


----------

